# sexin kits



## smalltimer (Apr 9, 2011)

hi all am wondering how old kits have to be before you can tell what sex they are I have 8 week old kits and they all look female is this becouse they are to young 
      cheers mat


----------



## DianeS (Apr 9, 2011)

At eight weeks you should be able to tell pretty accurately. 

With a recent litter of 8 kits, 5 could be sexed at 4 weeks. The remaining three could be sexed somewhere between 6-8 weeks. But when I checked them at 10 weeks to be sure I was really separating boys from girls, one of the "boys" was actually a girl! 

When I posted about that here, I was told it isn't uncommon to mistake the gender of a kit every once in a while, until they are about 4 months old. Most of the time you'll be right, but be prepared for the occasional mistake.

That said, if at 8 weeks all of yours look like does (and you're sure you can tell the difference in photos of different sexes online), then it's my guess you probably do have all does. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## terri9630 (Apr 16, 2011)

I hadn't had a problem sexing kits as young as 2wks.  When you look a doe has a slit and a buck has a circle.   I doubetd myself with the last litter.  The litter had 9 kits.  8 does 1 buck.  When I sold them last week they still sexed at 8 and 1.  Her previous litter was 5 bucks and 1 doe. Cant wait to see what she has in a couple of weeks.


----------



## smalltimer (Apr 16, 2011)

thanks all i am thinkin i have 7 does 1 buck


----------



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (Apr 16, 2011)

I was just looking at mine today trying to figure it out, but they are only a few weeks old..So, Ill wait and see..Thanks for posting this!


----------

